# Does anyone know where I can find the Muppets or Sesame Street in Egypt?



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

While I am working I like to watch The Muppet Show on my other laptop does anyone know where I can find plush Kermit, Monster and Beaker in Egypt? I have also taking a liking to the cookie monster but he is not essential.

I have Zippy here with me but it was really Beaker I was interested in as he looks the weirdest and i could have them lined up on the sofa.

Failing that I will have to get them sent over when my wife comes unless there is a shop somewhere in Egypt, I can travel to Cairo to get them on my day off


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Horus said:


> While I am working I like to watch The Muppet Show on my other laptop does anyone know where I can find plush Kermit, Monster and Beaker in Egypt? I have also taking a liking to the cookie monster but he is not essential.
> 
> I have Zippy here with me but it was really Beaker I was interested in as he looks the weirdest and i could have them lined up on the sofa.
> 
> Failing that I will have to get them sent over when my wife comes unless there is a shop somewhere in Egypt, I can travel to Cairo to get them on my day off


Can't you get it on youtube and download it to your hard drive?
I think that is the best way.

Btw I notice that from using the terms "exwife" you have gone back to using the term "wife", I hope everything is sorted.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Sorry i got it wrong completely. You already have the clips on your laptop.

Search in google i would say, egyptians are mad for this sort of thing i think ie little teddy bears and stuff like that.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I don't know how I am holding my tongue


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

quote it was really Beaker I was interested in as he looks the weirdest 

Maybe he wants a muppet he can relate to cos it looks like him


----------



## steveolena (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, i know where they are, most of them are driving the taxis lol


----------



## greeny (Apr 29, 2008)

I bought a large Shrek in Zamalek from a shop somewhere inbetween Maison Thomas and Drinkies but as I am no longer there I have no idea if it is still open. They were helpful and offered to find others for me. I ordered another character but after a nightmare of a day I was on a plane out within hours so never collected.


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Veronica said:


> quote it was really Beaker I was interested in as he looks the weirdest
> 
> Maybe he wants a muppet he can relate to cos it looks like him


Oddly enough I did look like beaker when I grew my hair like Jedward sometimes I sport my hair like Bruno with a tiny mowhawk did not go down well with my tight micro camo shorts though


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

So funny before I read the whole of this thread the minute Horus mentioned Beaker I could sense why he liked him ..  

No one can say your not unique Horus! 

There's a Toy'r'us in Cairo (I think if it's still there..). Don't know if they would be of any use to you or not! Just an idea! I can't imagine it be as big as the ones in the UK though!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Horus said:


> Oddly enough I did look like beaker when I grew my hair like Jedward sometimes I sport my hair like Bruno with a tiny mowhawk did not go down well with my tight micro camo shorts though


My god the thought of any man in tight micro shorts makes my blood run cold. Yuk:yuck:uke:


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I don't know how I am holding my tongue


I think it's so you can keep from losing your lunch....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

One of the problems with skin tight micro shorts is the bigger the EGO the man has the worse the shorts look on him


----------



## redsea (Jan 10, 2011)

Horus are you in Sharm ? if so do you like it ? I live in Sahl Hasheesh and kind of 50/50 likes it ? I am new to EGYPT ONLY ONE MONTH TODAY.
I will give it a try but want to visit Sharm before i say no to Egypt and move some were else .
Just moved from California , trying to find a good place to live ?
Please let me know ?I have been reading a lots of your posts .Regards
REDSEA


----------



## redsea (Jan 10, 2011)

Horus never herd from you ? Are you reading the posts ? BEST REGARDS


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

Yes I am still alive been super busy with my business

Also getting my own villa and the wife and daughter are coming here and I have been a good lad but heck she comes in July I have not had a girlfriend for 3 weeks the fox in me is starting to lick his lips..they don't call me "sharm el sharmoot" for nothing


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Horus said:


> Yes I am still alive been super busy with my business
> 
> Also getting my own villa and the wife and daughter are coming here and I have been a good lad but heck she comes in July I have not had a girlfriend for 3 weeks the fox in me is starting to lick his lips..they don't call me "sharm el sharmoot" for nothing


wife and girlfriend do not generally go hand in hand 

wots happened to your arabic GF?

Tell us more in the new section.


----------

